# Mitutoyo solar caliper repair



## Weldingrod1 (Sep 19, 2021)

In case someone else has one...
There is a rechargeable battery in the first generation ones. 500-451, 6" Calipers.
SeikoS614SE-FL28E is what you need, Mouser stocks them.
Original reads "SII SC609 MADE IN JAPAN"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Boswell (Sep 19, 2021)

Thanks, this will be useful some day


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 20, 2021)

Thank You!!!!


----------



## addertooth (Sep 20, 2021)

For the record, memory caps of the same dimension work rather nicely, and don't age out like a rechargeable battery does.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Sep 21, 2021)

@addertooth did you try that? I was worried that the Voltage variation would mess with the circuit. The battery has a small change over much of its operating range, where the capacitor is linear.

In any case, I've got two more batteries in case I score another cheap one ;-)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Sep 21, 2021)

Oh, and take note of the two Gold plated springs I am pointing at... it will save you going "where the #$$% do these go???"

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## addertooth (Sep 21, 2021)

Weldingrod1 said:


> @addertooth did you try that? I was worried that the Voltage variation would mess with the circuit. The battery has a small change over much of its operating range, where the capacitor is linear.
> 
> In any case, I've got two more batteries in case I score another cheap one ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


For solar operations in a shop, the linear curve is a very small problem.  They design the solar charging to be enough to power the calipers to operate in a typical shop (if you have enough light to safely work, there is more than enough light to keep the memory capacitor charged above the threshold for operation).  They battery exists to only briefly power the calipers as you are measuring a dimension inside of a darkened area. 

In this, it is like the old solar powered calculators, if there is enough light to work, it is sufficient to carry the function of the calculator in most environments where you would be working.   Now, if you are a machinist in a mine, or inside heat exchangers, this may not be true. You would be shocked at the storage capacity of the new memory capacitors, they have improved leaps and bounds.


----------

